# How to put sides on a steel trailer?



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Got a nice deal on this trailer. Pretty much just traded junk I had to trash out for it. It's 6x12. We bought approx 20 2x4s and 6 8x4 pieces of plywood. I am going to put 4 stakes 3ft apart on the sides and 2 on the front and back. Then 2 horizontal on the sides and front / back.

Then we're going to put plywood on the inside of the 2x4s to enclose it all in. We have the brackets to get the 2x4s on the trailer but how do we get the brackets on? Should I just be trying to drill the holes through the steel? I don't think that would go too well. Also, getting this weighed tomorrow. You guys think it weighs less than 1k?


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Just remembered there is this thing called "Welding" >.<


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

That thing is a beater!

You really should get a welder and start there. The floor looks like it needs a lot of TLC so I would check out what condition the frame is in. You definitely need to do some metal work before you start building up the side. You need a string foundation first if you plan on putting that into service


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Frame is very solid. Just surface rust. There is no rot or any where.


----------



## wmhlc (Oct 8, 2012)

That thing looks like a piece of scrap metal.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

That's one thing about this business, your equipment doesn't need to look good, just work good. It's not like your trying to impress the client. You will need fenders for sure just to be legal. A welder is a must for this project. You must know someone that can help with a half days work welding on brackets and fenders. Good luck, It's great to have at least two trailers.


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

garylaps said:


> That's one thing about this business, your equipment doesn't need to look good, just work good. It's not like your trying to impress the client. You will need fenders for sure just to be legal. A welder is a must for this project. You must know someone that can help with a half days work welding on brackets and fenders. Good luck, It's great to have at least two trailers.


Amen. I wash my trucks and equipment daily.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Consider getting lights installed on it as well.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> Consider getting lights installed on it as well.


Yeah, we have the lights. I love the one trailer we have but this was a good deal. Considering how we get paid to remove the stuff I traded for this. I was paid to take the trailer.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Congrats on the deal. A good trailer is priceless. Here is what I would do.

I would cut off the wavy steel deck and check out the frame. I would then weld on stake pockets, a license tag bracket and light covers to protect the lights (covers cost about $10 each) and fenders and beef up the frame anywhere it needs it. Looks like you need new metal across the back. 

I would deck it with 2x6 PT after I coated all sides and ends of the wood with two coats of Thompson water seal. This will double the life expectancy of the wood. 

Lights would be LED. Bulbs suck. I got pulled over once because one of my tail lights "was kind of dim." Once I pointed out that the law said it had to be lit and did not specify a certain candle power for the bulb he let me go. 

Looks like an old RV frame with the axles set up for electric brakes. I would check their condition. It costs about $200 per axle to install new brakes but it a worth every penny. I just got a new (to me) 6'x16' trailer with electric brakes and I wonder how I every stopped a trailer with out them. They are also required by DOT at certain weight loads. 

I would also build or buy a tail gate/ramp for it. Makes it easier to load and you can use it to haul equipment then.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Congrats on the deal. A good trailer is priceless. Here is what I would do.
> 
> I would cut off the wavy steel deck and check out the frame. I would then weld on stake pockets, a license tag bracket and light covers to protect the lights (covers cost about $10 each) and fenders and beef up the frame anywhere it needs it. Looks like you need new metal across the back.
> 
> ...


If I may add to this ...four tires the same size...Everything Gypos said you will have to do to register it...you may also have to cover the wheels....


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

It will cost you roughly $900 or more to do that project right. New tires, new deck, new lights, new fenders, new jack, any welding, and for your truck you electric brakes. That trailer as it sits probably weighs about 1200 pounds or more. I have a 5 x 10 with one axle and empty it weighs 995 pounds.

I just bought a 6 x 12 single axle brand new for $1100 otd with tax.

I have a 7 x 12 that needed a new axle. The axle cost $189 and that was without the brakes it was $259 with the brakes. I wanted brakes but they didnt have one in stock and it would have taken 2 weeks to order it. I had to move the trailer that day.

Tires are about $160 new with the rims, led lights are about $50- 60 for a good set (keep in mind that federal dot says any trailer over 84" has to have three seperate red lights on the back) 


Someone has been hauling cars on that trailer. I would sell it to someone else for $500 and go buy me a new/er one and then start there. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Well the deck is amazing. Don't know why you guys think that needs to be replaced. Guess you can't tell from the photos. This thing is thick, solid, sturdy. The metal is chopped a bit at the back. I would cut that back but honestly I don't expect this to last more than a year or two. 

I didn't buy PT wood or anything intentionally because I didn't think it was going to last too long. $19 trailer lights, I have all 70% R15 tires for it already, have ebc in my truck and this has brakes already. 

The thing is though, if it weighs 1200 like you say it does then I can't reg as home made. Which is not cool.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Take some good pics and throw it up on CL or Ebay. You may end up making a buck or two and pay for something already in the shape you need.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I can get you a sweet deal on a 6'x16' trailer like the one I bought. The guy has one more to sell. 

If you are interested I am near Orlando, send me a PM.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Gypsos said:


> I can get you a sweet deal on a 6'x16' trailer like the one I bought. The guy has one more to sell.
> 
> If you are interested I am near Orlando, send me a PM.


Well, I'm about 1250 miles away from you so I think the deal would be countered by the delivery. I am actually considering putting it up on CL but although our other trailer is in much better shape, it only holds 18 cubes and on average we get close to 30 with them stuffed. This trailer would hold 55 cubes with 6 ft sides by itself.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 14, 2012)

Bed rails. think about it: hardened angle steel. If you have a good floor leave it alone. I bolted bedrails directly to my frame every two feet. Then I only installed 1 sheet on each side. That leaves a 3 foot "platform" for the couches. This way I can put a couple couches on the end as the backwall and use the rest of the trailer for other stuff.

I too have a "freebie" 12 footer (actually 4 x 11).


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> Bed rails. think about it: hardened angle steel. If you have a good floor leave it alone. I bolted bedrails directly to my frame every two feet. Then I only installed 1 sheet on each side. That leaves a 3 foot "platform" for the couches. This way I can put a couple couches on the end as the backwall and use the rest of the trailer for other stuff.
> 
> I too have a "freebie" 12 footer (actually 4 x 11).


Dang that is also a sketchy looking trailer!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> . . .This trailer would hold 55 cubes with 6 ft sides by itself.


Hmm, 6' x 12' with 6' sides?

My calculator must not be working right today. . .:whistling2:


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

6x12 = 72
Divided by 3 = 24

2 Cubes high 
24x2 = 48, bill for 55.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> 6x12 = 72
> Divided by 3 = 24
> 
> 2 Cubes high
> 24x2 = 48, bill for 55.


Yep, your math is correct.

Problem is, a square yard is not 3SF, it's 9!
Making a cubic yard 27CF. 

6' x 12' x 6' = 432CF
432CF/27CF = 16CY
Bill for 16 cubic yards (because that is what you removed)

It's called property preservation. Keep it up, you'll get the hang of it sooner or later. :whistling2:

Lol


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

PropPresPro said:


> Yep, your math is correct.
> 
> Problem is, a square yard is not 3SF, it's 9!
> Making a cubic yard 27CF.
> ...


What is this property preservation you speak of?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

must be the new math they are teaching now because I can only get 16 cubes in my 6x12


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> must be the new math they are teaching now because I can only get 16 cubes in my 6x12


I think my brain stopped working for a few minutes there.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

This is one of ours.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd scrap that thing and put what I get towards a new or better used trailer. I don't just do property preservation so I care what our rigs look like. I might have older trucks and mowers but they are clean and rust free.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> must be the new math they are teaching now because I can only get 16 cubes in my 6x12


Hammerhead, you're just not trying hard enough , who says you can't stack it 12' high? :blink: just watch out for overpasses:yes:


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Hammerhead, you're just not trying hard enough , who says you can't stack it 12' high? :blink: just watch out for overpasses:yes:


been there done that on late nights and not wanting to go back in the morning. Not something I want to do often. :whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Overpasses are good for leveling off the load...


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

need one of these.
http://toledo.craigslist.org/bfd/3694796008.html


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> need one of these.
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/bfd/3694796008.html


Once you get a dump trailer, you will wonder how you ever did trash outs with out one. You'll probably also wonder why you waited so long to get one. I did and I got mine 5 months after starting trash outs.....


----------



## AMDPreservation (Feb 28, 2013)

SwiftRes said:


> This is one of ours.


SwiftRes, Ours is the same but has the plywood inside the metal sides. I want to take the plywood off and use the metal mesh, I'll bet it cuts down wind resistance quite a bit.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

AMDPreservation said:


> SwiftRes, Ours is the same but has the plywood inside the metal sides. I want to take the plywood off and use the metal mesh, I'll bet it cuts down wind resistance quite a bit.


What did you add the plywood for? So smaller debris doesn't fly away?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> 6x12 = 72
> Divided by 3 = 24
> 
> 2 Cubes high
> 24x2 = 48, bill for 55.





Your math is off, you are figuring sq ft not cubes. 


6x12 with 4' sides is 288, divide that number by 27 (cubic feet) is 10.6666666 cubic yards on the trailer.
Approx 5 trips required to make 55 yrds. 
Or 4 if you stack it really high.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

AMDPreservation said:


> SwiftRes, Ours is the same but has the plywood inside the metal sides. I want to take the plywood off and use the metal mesh, I'll bet it cuts down wind resistance quite a bit.





Actually it won't. Every one assumes, myself included that expanded metal will flow wind. It does not!!!!!!!!!!!!
Its like pulling a block wall thru the wind. And then all the expanded metal pockets provide their own wind turbulence, its the worst for wind resistance.

Put smooth sides on the outside of your trailer if you want less wind resistance.

Same thing goes with a semi truck. Back in the day I hauled a lot of hay on the same route. Tarped loads ALWAYS got better fuel mileage than untarped.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

BPWY said:


> Your math is off, you are figuring sq ft not cubes.
> 
> 
> 6x12 with 4' sides is 288, divide that number by 27 (cubic feet) is 10.6666666 cubic yards on the trailer.
> ...


Yeah, I corrected myself already. Lost some IQ points for a bit.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Hammerhead, you're just not trying hard enough , who says you can't stack it 12' high? :blink: just watch out for overpasses:yes:





hammerhead said:


> been there done that on late nights and not wanting to go back in the morning. Not something I want to do often. :whistling2:







If Wannabe sees this post he can tell you about a guy that spent, I think, 5 years in the big house for involuntary manslaughter due to his load not staying on the trailer. 
The state does not mess around with these things.

Most of us would loose every single thing we own if we were to spend 5 months, never mind 5 years, away from our business.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Yeah, I corrected myself already. Lost some IQ points for a bit.







Saw that after I posted my reply. 


Its called a blonde moment, lol.


----------



## AMDPreservation (Feb 28, 2013)

Zoly said:


> What did you add the plywood for? So smaller debris doesn't fly away?


I bought it like that.


----------



## AMDPreservation (Feb 28, 2013)

BPWY said:


> Actually it won't. Every one assumes, myself included that expanded metal will flow wind. It does not!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Its like pulling a block wall thru the wind. And then all the expanded metal pockets provide their own wind turbulence, its the worst for wind resistance.
> 
> Put smooth sides on the outside of your trailer if you want less wind resistance.
> ...


No kidding! I never would have thought, but I guess it does make sense now that you say that. Thanks for helping me yet again not make another mistake.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I never assumed it would either, but personal experience proved my assumptions wrong.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Ghetto trailer complete. I had about $2500 in Dewalt tools stolen from my garage so I was using an old craftsman 12v drill that kept dying and some saw from 1930. I drilled through the sides of the metal and bolted through the wood. The sides were all bent so nothing was even. 

I became impatient realizing I wouldn't probably even use this trailer so I just put everything together as fast as I could. I don't think it's too bad but it definitely isn't pretty. Sides are strong and don't move. Ended up going 4ft high as it cost half the amount of wood.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

One more pic.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm at a loss for words!!! I would have done it totally different as I posted earlier. If for some reason I did a trailer like that, I wouldn't post it on an internet forum with my business name in my signature that's for sure!!!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

dryBgerG said:


> I'm at a loss for words!!! I would have done it totally different as I posted earlier. If for some reason I did a trailer like that, I wouldn't post it on an internet forum with my business name in my signature that's for sure!!!


I'm just glad I'm not in New York so I don't have to worry about meeting that on the roads!!!!!:sad:


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

dryBgerG said:


> I'm at a loss for words!!! I would have done it totally different as I posted earlier. If for some reason I did a trailer like that, I wouldn't post it on an internet forum with my business name in my signature that's for sure!!!


Good thing I'm not in the trailer siding business eh? Brads, it's definitely roadworthy. Definitely not pretty. Nothing is flying off this trailer.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Zoly said:


> Good thing I'm not in the trailer siding business eh? Brads, it's definitely roadworthy. Definitely not pretty. Nothing is flying off this trailer.


I'd have to beg to differ. No fenders and I don't see any lights. Not sure how exactly that's road worthy. Also, maybe in NY you don't need plates but I'd have to try to license that.......Assuming I'd attempt to take that down the road.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

and on the one side looks like your missing a tire.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Not to mention no commercial insurance?

That thing is a lawyer's wet dream!!!!!


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh dear...are you towing that thing behind your 5cylinder truck? Sorry, dude but that hoopty would end up in the scrap heap. Not a good way to present a professional image.

Just my .02


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

dryBgerG said:


> and on the one side looks like your missing a tire.


Bought new tires / rims, fenders, light kit. Just not in the pics, hence tire off. The only thing wrong with this trailer apart from not having the stuff I bought put on yet is the wood is crooked. Settle down gentlemen.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

that thing is scarier than a wet fart after a night of $.50 drafts


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> that thing is scarier than a wet fart after a night of $.50 drafts


lol, you guys convinced me. I put it on craigslist for $650 and it will be gone in the morning.


----------



## AMDPreservation (Feb 28, 2013)

Lol, well can't say you didn't try anyway. :thumbsup: Glad your selling it though, how much do you all think the scrap yard would pay for it? I looks like a good farm trailer for maybe some sort of small livestock. I don't know about anyone else but I can't even sell snap on tools for a decent price on Craigslist right now. Good luck.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

Zoly said:


> lol, you guys convinced me. I put it on craigslist for $650 and it will be gone in the morning.


That thing is so ghetto and no one in their right mind would pay that much for that pile of crap. Do everyone a favor and never take that on a public road that's a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

Freddie said:


> That thing is so ghetto and no one in their right mind would pay that much for that pile of crap. Do everyone a favor and never take that on a public road that's a disaster waiting to happen


It's sold buddy. Settle down. There was absolutely nothing wrong with the trailer apart from it's looks. You sound like some of the QC people.


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

AMDPreservation said:


> Lol, well can't say you didn't try anyway. :thumbsup: Glad your selling it though, how much do you all think the scrap yard would pay for it? I looks like a good farm trailer for maybe some sort of small livestock. I don't know about anyone else but I can't even sell snap on tools for a decent price on Craigslist right now. Good luck.


Scrap would have probably been $180, put it up for $650 and had a ton of offers. I'm in a very farmy area and people don't need them registered. Lots of people drive around un registered without much police harassment as long as it's not shooting scrap metal pieces at people.


----------



## AMDPreservation (Feb 28, 2013)

Zoly said:


> Scrap would have probably been $180, put it up for $650 and had a ton of offers. I'm in a very farmy area and people don't need them registered. Lots of people drive around un registered without much police harassment as long as it's not shooting scrap metal pieces at people.


That's why I love the country


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Zoly said:


> lol, you guys convinced me. I put it on craigslist for $650 and it will be gone in the morning.


The hack finally listened.


----------

